# 'n Gesig wat jy nie aldag sien nie



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dit was nogal lekker om die groot ou by my hide te kry. Klomp stout die groot bul. Loop van hide tot hide nadat kos afgelaai is.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't tell me that huge broad side didn't tempt you Bush!
Just kidding :wink:
Awesome sighting.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey, seems you are a sadist, you stretch my nose longer than my little friend was in his glory times with so a nice photo:tongue::tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> Don't tell me that huge broad side didn't tempt you Bush!
> Just kidding :wink:
> Awesome sighting.


I no. But I don't think that some thing like that would ever be on my wish list. I will shoot it over and over with my Sony.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

As ek 'n blunt gehaad sou ek hom op die agter end gepiets het...

en hoop hy hardloop nie hide se kant toe nie...:tongue:

Gerhard


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Gerhard, dit is nou 'n plan! Wat van daai paintball aanhangsels? Dit sou ook seker gewerk het - 300fps+ en jy kan jou skootplasing vir so halwe sekond ook waarneem...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

When a Toyota Land Cruiser starts feeling to small.:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Matatazela said:


> Gerhard, dit is nou 'n plan! Wat van daai paintball aanhangsels? Dit sou ook seker gewerk het - 300fps+ en jy kan jou skootplasing vir so halwe sekond ook waarneem...


Nice one James, lets play paintball.......Us vs Couple of White Rhinos....... Lets test that scent lok clothing to the max, mate.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bakgat foto's Bush!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

What for great photos Bushkey !!!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Fotoes*

Mooi fotos Bossie! Daardie broadside is darem baie aanloklik, maar soos jy se, dis een van daai wat ek nooit sal skiet nie. Het ook al die vooreg gehad om by 'n hide te sit (Rondekop jagplaas in die Vredeford koepel tussen Parys en Potch) waar twee witrenosters 'n draai kom maak het. Dis besonders.


----------



## bratpack (May 18, 2012)

would be great to know if these rhino are still alive - have they not been poached yet?


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

bratpack said:


> would be great to know if these rhino are still alive - have they not been poached yet?


Bratpack, there are still 15000 odd rhino in South Africa. Most poached rhino come out of KNP. Private owners do a lot to protect their rhino. 
It would indeed be interesting to know, but I know at least a dozen rhino owners personally that have not lost a rhino to poaching so far. Two of our friends have lost one rhino each. They all do a lot to protect their rhino, with anti poaching patrols, cameras along fences etc.

Lets hope this stops soon enough.


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

Great pic that squire. Only been that close to a Rhino once near Warmbaths. Need another one for paintball on the rhino's??/ heh heh :darkbeer:


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

THAT IS SOOOOO.....COOOL ! 
Glen


----------

